# Is there an Uber or Lyft in Kuwait?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I plan on visiting Kuwait. I want to be able to have something to do. Perhaps driving for a rideshare company to earn some pocket money. I'm U.S. based. I have relatives in Kuwait. 

Do I need to have an international driver's license? How do I get this?


----------

